# Wildvögel



## Eva-Maria (21. Dez. 2010)

Man kann nicht alle Vögel füttern 
Diese Exemplare flogen über den Garten hinweg, ganz schön spät dran!
 

Dieser Mäusebussard hatte gestern aufgebaumt, in Nachbar's Tanne.
Er muß ordentlich Hunger haben, daß er so dicht rankommt, es waren vll. 25 - 30 m Entfernung. In dieser Tanne leben Ringeltauben, er hat leider keine erwischt.
Sein Aussehen faszinierte mich: eine komplett weiße Brust, die ganze Unterseite, incl. der Schwingen weiß. Lediglich von oben hat er die typische Braun-Grau-Färbung. Beim Abflug habe ich ihn leider nicht mehr erwischt, Spannweite geschätzt 1,20 bis 1,30m.


----------



## Diogenes (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wildvögel*

Hallo Eva-Maria
Dein Mäusebussard ist sehr wahrscheinlich ein Wintergast aus Nord oder Osteuropa. Diese haben oft das deutlich hellere Gefieder wie man es auf Deinem Foto erkennen kann.
Viele Grüße aus dem winterlichen MC Pomm
Cristian


----------



## Inken (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wildvögel*

Hallo Eva-Maria!

Solch ein hellgefiederter Greif war bei mir auch zu Besuch:  
Nur wenige Wochen vorher sein dunkler Verwandter:  

Heute Morgen hatte dann einer der beider Erfolg. Am Futterplatz griff er sich einen der kleinen __ Pieper direkt aus der Luft. Seitdem ist das Vogelhaus verwaist. Obwohl es mir für den Kleinen sehr leid tat, konnte ich mich für den Greifvogel freuen, denn für ihn können wir draußen nur sehr schwer Futter auslegen. Er muss sich immer noch alles selbst erarbeiten. Also, sei's ihm gegönnt!


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildvögel*

Direkt hinter unserem Garten, auf der Pferdekoppel,
fielen sie gestern ein, um zu balzen... Nilgänse


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wildvögel*

 hmm - ich glaube, das heißt auch bei Nilgänsen fressen.... *duckundwech*


----------

